# Laufwerke lesen nicht mehr alles



## Mway-Tuning (20. März 2006)

Servus ich habe folgendesn Problem.

Ich habe vor 2 Wochen meinen Rechner formatiert und neu gemacht. Seit diesem Zeitpunkt lesen beide Laufwerke DVD-Laufwerk und DVD-Brenner nicht mehr alles CD`s.

Das Problem ist, sie haben ja die CD´s vorher gelesen ! An was kann das liegen ?

Betriebsystem ist XP SP 1

P.S hab ja die Bezeichnung der Laufwerke vergessen 

1. ist es Artec DHI-G40
2. BTC DRW 100 8IM


----------



## jaquline (21. März 2006)

Hi!
Versuch doch einfach mal ne Reinigungs CD. Vieleicht ist das Problem damit schon gelöst.
Hatte das gleiche Prob mit meiner PS2, danach gings dann.

vlg Jaquline


----------



## Mway-Tuning (21. März 2006)

Niemals werde ich eine reinigungs-CD in mein Laufwerk tun, hab schon mit einigen Leuten gesprochen, die meinten ihr Laufwerk war dann hinterher Schrott !


----------

